# Another photo of the pup with no name



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, This picture was taken at bout 6 weeks.
Check out the muddy paws. This is not going to be good for
my cream carpets. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh she is just stunning! I still think she looks like a Belle  xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!!!
Whats on your name shortlist??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

So far,
Lottie, Dusty, Florence, Mimi, Flossy, Betty, Betsy, Dottie,Dolly
Dixie, Trixie and a million other ones that have come and gone..
Belle is nice but my best friends dog is Bella..


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I like Betty from your list!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Ha ha, Miss Bossy Knickers looks like she's having a lovely muddy time  Can't help with names as we are totally stuck too and can't all agree on a girls name ... however, we've got boy's names coming out of our ears, enough to have a whole herd of cockapoos!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Wait until you pick her up and see what seems most natural to call her - though with the state of those paws, Dusty seems to fit quite well


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I have a white pup and everyone comments on how hard it is to keep a white dog clean. I reply with " well she's no dirtier than a black dog - it's just I can see the dirt so I know it's there and can clean her before it goes all over my sofa"


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

She looks like a girl that knows how to have fun! Betty suits her - Betty bossy knickers :laugh:


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i like Flossy but then i would , my little beauty is called Flossy x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I have a white pup and everyone comments on how hard it is to keep a white dog clean. I reply with " well she's no dirtier than a black dog - it's just I can see the dirt so I know it's there and can clean her before it goes all over my sofa"


I quite agree.. better to be able to see it and clean it up before it hits the sofa
( which incidentally is white!!)


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Ha ha, Miss Bossy Knickers looks like she's having a lovely muddy time  Can't help with names as we are totally stuck too and can't all agree on a girls name ... however, we've got boy's names coming out of our ears, enough to have a whole herd of cockapoos!


Funny how we have the same problem.. tons of boy names. Even considered giving her a boy name out of desperation.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

lol it sounds like your be doing a lot of cleaning, i have wooden floors and it seems that the mop is never out my hand x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks everyone for your suggestions..will bear them all in mind. Any other suggestions welcome Time is running out!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Having the same name problems - I should have just told the rest of the family what she'll be called and done with it!


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

She looks like a Biscuit or Cookie - good enough to eat !


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Its so hard, we had a few of those names I like Dolly..... Polly.Eedie,Kitty (!!), Elsie.Hettie,Hatty,Nettie.... erm x


----------



## Rachel 163 (Jul 6, 2011)

*No name*

I havnt even got my pup yet and hes already got a name lol
Cant beat the good old fashioned names for a dog .
Think I would have violet if I were having a girl.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Its so hard, we had a few of those names I like Dolly..... Polly.Eedie,Kitty (!!), Elsie.Hettie,Hatty,Nettie.... erm x


Hi Karen, seems we have similar taste in names. I like all of these but it is just deciding on the final one!! She looks curly for her age compared to some I have seen - perhaps she will just known as my little curly wurly


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah little baby ...we had a really long list when we got Mable but no one could agree so we each picked one and then pulled one out of the hat Pearl won ..... but democracy did nt and so the kids settled on Mable that hadnt even made its way from the list to the hat  Cant bring to mind any names that have curly connotations x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

What about Winnie!!!! Winnie the Poo (Pooh)! I know it is terrible but it is late and I have had a glass or two of vino


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ali79 said:


> What about Winnie!!!! Winnie the Poo (Pooh)! I know it is terrible but it is late and I have had a glass or two of vino


Oh I like that ... but I bet they dont read this before they go and then possbly name her x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh I like that ... but I bet they dont read this before they go and then possbly name her x


Thanks Karen - the name just made me smile so thought I would post it


----------

